# Momma lost her first baby



## Josh gibson (Apr 29, 2020)

Hello there this is my first post and I'm a new goat owner. One of my first does had her first kid yesterday afternoon and it was very weak, couldn't stand and she couldn't even hold her head up. She eventually passed. Now I'm worried about the mom, she still hasn't completely passed the after birth it's hanging out and touching the ground as she walks. Other than crying for her baby she is eating and drinking. Will the after birth naturally come out if their is no kid to milk off of her or will I need to milk her to help the process? Thank you


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

They can still have some after-birth stuff hanging for about 24 hours after kidding, but has she passed her placenta? You will need to milk her, to relieve the pressure in her udder. Keep her comfy. 








That is what placenta looks like. If she hasnt passed that yet, then you need a vet. Retained placenta is nothing to mess around with.


----------



## Josh gibson (Apr 29, 2020)

We have milked her. I believe she passed the placenta but it was hanging from her and burst from her laying down. The afterbirth hanging from her is so long it's reaching the ground


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm sorry you lost the kid. 

The afterbirth and placenta are the same thing. Milking her will help her pass the placenta. It can take 24 hours or so to finally pass (not ideal for it to take that long, but it happens--particularly after traumatic births for some reason). Do not pull on it, but you can tie it in a knot so it's dangling near her hocks. The weight will help it pass.


----------



## Josh gibson (Apr 29, 2020)

Very sad that's for sure. Seeing the mom continually going back to where she birthed the baby and cry is tough to watch.

We just did another check up on the goat and there is no after birth hanging from here anymore and it can't be found (I'm assuming she ate it) . She's up grazing with the other does and seems to be fine


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Yes, if it's gone that means she ate it. That's perfectly ok and helps give her nutrients and protein to boost her depleted reserves. She'll probably grieve for a 2-3 days and it is heartbreaking to watch. Give her some extra loves and keep an eye on her udder. It could become engorged or develop mastitis. Hopefully it will dry up nicely on its own.


----------



## Josh gibson (Apr 29, 2020)

Would it be beneficial to keep milking or would that only cause it to keep creating milk? What do you think could have caused the kid to be so weak? This was my first pregnancy and it's so sad how it was. I attached a picture of the kid.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Welcome and I'm so sorry for your experience.

Everything you have written describes symptoms of selenium deficiency. If you have other pregnant does you need to get a selenium supplement into them ASAP! if none others are pregnant , you still need selenium supplements but it's not such an emergency. Please let us help you get your mineral supplements up to snuff and I hope you don't have to experience all this again.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If the kid was a female, iodine deficiency can cause weak or stillborn doe kids. Would be good to look at your minerals and what you supplement. Sorry you lost the kid.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All really good advice.

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------

